# Place to park up in Nottingham



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hi
we were going on a trip to Leyburn, starting tomorrow, however my daughter has now been given a appointment in Nottingham (queens medical centre) on Friday, we are looking to go in the motorhome so that we can move on to Leyburn afterwards. We are looking for some where near to the hospital that we can park for the 2 to 3 hours that she will be there, so far we have found the queens drive, park and ride car park but can not get confirmation that we can get in due to the height (3mtrs) 
is there anybody that can give us a lead on where to park for this short time in Nottingham, many thanks


Paul


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

When I last visited Queens M C there were disabled parking spaces out front, but I never saw anything big enough for a coachbuilt. We had a Landrover at the time.

Good luck with your daughter.

C.


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

on the other side of the road to the P and R is a large shopping area ( B and Q, Boots, Argos etc) and car park and as far as I recall there are no height barriers there although it may be locked late at night to prevent the boy racers !

You should be able to find a spot there as long as you are staying with the van - when not looking in the shops !

Alan


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

Hymer634 said:


> Hi,
> 
> on the other side of the road to the P and R is a large shopping area ( B and Q, Boots, Argos etc) and car park and as far as I recall there are no height barriers there although it may be locked late at night to prevent the boy racers !
> 
> ...


thanks for that I have just looked on google earth and it seems there are no barriers into the site so we might try it, many thanks

paul


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Paul,

Give me a clue which direction you may be coming from. The bus service in and around Nottingham is pretty good. Unfortunately the tram Park and Rides all have 2.2m height restrictions.

Also have you any preference on which way you would be going to Leyburn?

JohnW


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Nottingham*



Wizzo said:


> Paul,
> 
> Give me a clue which direction you may be coming from. The bus service in and around Nottingham is pretty good. Unfortunately the tram Park and Rides all have 2.2m height restrictions.
> 
> ...


Hi
will be coming in on the A52, no preference on the way out as long as we don't go through the centre, my veh is 7.8mtrs long and 3 mtrs high if this helps with directions.
many thanks

Paul


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Paul,

As an alternative to Alan's suggestion you could take the A52 to Bingham turn right up A46 for a mile and turn left at the next roundabout onto the A6097. At the next roundabout turn left and take the A612 towards Nottingham. After passing through the village of Burton Joyce you will join a new bit of bypass. Look for the retail park on your left (Halfords, Tesco Direct, Next, B&Q and Morrisons) There'll be room for you in a corner at Morrisons and there's a Citylink2 bus into Nottingham - stops outside. There's one every 12 minutes. Buy a City Rider ticket for £3 each and you'll be able to travel on any City Transport bus in the Nottingham Area and the NET tram right through to Hucknall.

If you still prefer Alan's suggestion I can help with directions to there if you wish.

JohnW


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*Nottingham*



Wizzo said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> As an alternative to Alan's suggestion you could take the A52 to Bingham turn right up A46 for a mile and turn left at the next roundabout onto the A6097. At the next roundabout turn left and take the A612 towards Nottingham. After passing through the village of Burton Joyce you will join a new bit of bypass. Look for the retail park on your left (Halfords, Tesco Direct, Next, B&Q and Morrisons) There'll be room for you in a corner at Morrisons and there's a Citylink2 bus into Nottingham - stops outside. There's one every 12 minutes. Buy a City Rider ticket for £3 each and you'll be able to travel on any City Transport bus in the Nottingham Area and the NET tram right through to Hucknall.
> 
> ...


hi Johnw
my prime task is to get near to the QMC for the appointment at 1100am so which ever you feel is the best for that I would thank you for

best regards
Paul


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

*move of post*

I dont know who moved my post into UKtouring as you have not had the good manners to say. However if you had read my post I expect you would not have done so. I would like to thank those that have replied

Paul


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

The Queens Drive P & R has a height restriction of 2.1mtrs but they do allow taller vehicles in. There is someone in attendance at all times but you need to call first. Tel No. 0115 9153782 (Info taken from website) Buses to QMC every 10 mins.
Lesley


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Paul
Are you just dropping your daughter off then parking up until you can pick her up again or are you leaving your van whilst going in with her

If your just dropping her off you could move onto Wollaton hall which is a nice park area with plenty of parking

Alan H


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Paul,

Well the Queens Drive option is the better one for you then. There's a Medilink bus from the Park and Ride site which goes to the QMC. Apparently it's free (presumably for P&R ticket holders).

The easiest way to get to the retail park across the road is A52 towards Nottingham. After Radcliffe on Trent it becomes a dual carriageway. Turn left at the next roundabout. At next roundabout turn right (3rd exit - still A52 I believe). Dual Carriageway again. Over next roundabout and drops downhill towards Clifton Bridge and River Trent, keep to the left. On the bridge the road splits do not take the extreme left lane which goes onto a flyover over the road you are on but take the next exit left which drops down to a small roundabout under the A52 (probably sp Industrial Estate or similar). Turn right here and the entrance to the retail park is about 100yards on the left.

To leave Nottingham go back onto the dual carriageway A52 ring road where you came off at the small roundabout and heading in the same direction follow the ring road. If you wish to go up the M1 then I suggest you follow the RR until you get to the A610 signed M1 (not A52) or if you wish to use the A1 then follow the RR all the way round to its end and it joins the A60 (sp Mansfield) then after a couple of miles take the A614 towards Ollerton and Worksop where it joins the A1. The 614 is generally a very pleasant route and would always get my vote over the Motorway.

One note of caution, the Ring Road has Specs digital speed cameras from the QMC to all but the last two sections and the A610 also has them out from the ring road as far as the large 'Cinderhill' roundabout. It's unlikely that you'll be able to exceed the speed limit anyway as the vast majority of traffic sticks quite rigidly to the limits.

JohnW


----------

